# Special Herf for Rob July 10



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We're herfin at Stafford and Jones this Tuesday night July 10(corner of Plano & Campbell Roads in Richardson.) It is a special herf for Rob Maushardt. Rob's house was hit by lightning on July2. Everything was destroyed...clothes, furniture, appliances and most of alll his cigars! So bring a couple of extra sticks for Rob to help him get back on his feet. He does have insurance but you know how long that can take. We'll start around 5pm....see yall there.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

i wish i could herf with you guys but no where near


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Well smoke one for Rob Tuesday night. He'll appreciate it.


----------

